# baby movements before labour



## kosh

another desperate thread from an overdue first time mum.........


do babies move more or less just before labour starts?
mine has been moving like crazy today, very unusual for him at this time of the day....can i feel optimistic?


----------



## lozzie27

Hello!! I'm not sure personally as I am first time mum not due till 25 th jan however my neighbour gave birth yesterday couple of weeks early was chatting to her partner and he said the night before she went into labor the baby had been going crazy moving around all over the place and they both commented on it! The midwife the next day when my neighbour was in labor told her this is very common for babies to move lots before going into labor I hope this is a sign for you!!


----------



## xloulabellex

Oooh good question!! :) interested to see replies!!


----------



## kosh

lozzie27 said:


> Hello!! I'm not sure personally as I am first time mum not due till 25 th jan however my neighbour gave birth yesterday couple of weeks early was chatting to her partner and he said the night before she went into labor the baby had been going crazy moving around all over the place and they both commented on it! The midwife the next day when my neighbour was in labor told her this is very common for babies to move lots before going into labor I hope this is a sign for you!!

oh please please please!!!!!!


----------



## Fruitmash

On OBEM, a woman was talking about how her baby was moving like crazy just before labour (last season, not this one) but my friend insists that babies stop moving completely for 24 hours prior. :wacko: That makes no sense to me though, 'cause if my baby wasn't moving at all, I'd go to hospital panicking. It's the first time I heard her theory though


----------



## xdxxtx

My baby moved the same as usual the entire time. Even now that I'm in labor, his habits havent changed at all. I had kept reading that babies move less before labor, but that definitely wasn't the case for me.


----------



## fairykate

Mine has been going a bit mental last night and today - much more movement than normal. However it is very windy indeed here and it's very noisy so am wondering if that's unsettled him at all?


----------



## flippityflop

Mine is kicking a lot today - I hope it is a sign! But unfortunately, I've just come on here, written this post and so jinxed it for me.


----------



## Jembug

My first girlie went quiet and my secant went crazy I'm my tummy, to the point she was hurting me! I went into labour within hours.


----------



## kosh

flippityflop said:


> Mine is kicking a lot today - I hope it is a sign! But unfortunately, I've just come on here, written this post and so jinxed it for me.

hahah that's so funny - mine did exactly the same! as soon as i posted this, started to go quiet!
what's going on with these LOs????


----------

